# Sensitive Stomach- Will Raw Diet Work?



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

My dog is a 15 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback who has an extremely sensitive stomach. She is finally doing well on Taste of the Wild Salmon and Sweet Potato kibble. My friend has been telling me the benefits about switching to a raw diet. It makes sense to me, as that is what nature intended for dogs to eat. 

My question is, does anyone have experience with switching a dog with a sensitive stomach to raw diet? Did your dog do ok? My dog had major problems even when I switched her to Taste of the Wild Venision and sweet potato when the store was out of the salmon. 

Since she is doing well on the food she has now, should I even bother switching? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

People often say their dog has a sensitive stomach when the only problem is they have trouble digesting artificial food. Put him on a prey model raw diet and he will not have any more problems digesting his food. If you need help switching, check out the link in my sig. If you have more questions, come back here and ask them. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say that my female Bull Terrier had a sensitive stomach, she constantly had diahrreah, always taking her to the vet as a puppy. I call her my $10,000 dog. Once I switched her to a raw diet, no more diahrreah, and she's happy and healthy.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My shepherd mix came to me at 11 years old with a history of random bouts of vomiting and diarrhea her whole life since she'd been switched to a SD prescription formula. Since I put her on a prey model raw diet about a year and a half ago, she has had solid stools, not one accident or bout of diarrhea (except when she got into my carved pumpkin chunks), and no vomiting once. 

In addition to that, her yellowish brown teeth turned white again. Her raggedy, dull coat turned shiny and luxurious. Her energy level that could rival a sloth returned to that of a young dog. 

So I would say that yes, a *prey model raw diet* *done right* will help a dog with a sensisitive stomach and then some! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad you have made the decision to switch...I think LOL. No need to be on the fence about it :biggrin:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Glad you have made the decision to switch...I think LOL. No need to be on the fence about it :biggrin:


I jumped the fence...to the RAW side! woop woop! Tomorrow marks the first day of Jemma's RAW lifestyle! 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You're welcome, good luck!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't mean to sidetrack the thread, but what is the difference between raw feeding, and a prey model raw? With prey model feeding are you giving them the whole animal literally?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PUNKem733 said:


> Don't mean to sidetrack the thread, but what is the difference between raw feeding, and a prey model raw? With prey model feeding are you giving them the whole animal literally?


There are two main types of raw feeding. One is called prey model and the other is BARF. In prey model, you are feeding meat, bones, and organs. In BARF feeding, you feed a veggie glop once a week or even more often and you generally feed less meat and more bones. Some prey model feeders will occasionally feed some veggies or fruits as treats but not for nutrition. BARF feeders mistakenly think that dogs are like humans and need fruits and veggies as part of their diet. Both groups feed only raw food.


----------

